# Mountain stream - Mini M



## JEK (17 Dec 2008)

Hi!
Just discovered this forum... Hope it's okay I post here even though I'm not from the UK.  

Here's the final shot of my newest aquascape:





Not very good pic, but it was the best I managed to take...

Specs: 
Tank: Mini M, 36x22x26 cm
Filter: Eheim 2211 w. lily pipes
Lightning: ADA Solar Mini (27W)
Plants: Weeping moss, Microsorum sp. "Narrow", Staorogyne sp.
Substrate: Aqua Soil Amazonia, sand, gravel
Hardscape: Seiryu stone
Fish/inverts: White Cloud Mountain Minnow, Cherry shrimp



Please tell me what you think!
Sorry for my bad english... Please don't hesistate correcting me.


----------



## Nick16 (17 Dec 2008)

your english is better than most english people!!!       the scape looks good, what size is the tank?

it was a typo!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> your english is better thank most english people!!!       the scape looks good, what size is the tank?



and there's a perfect example! 

really nice tank, well done


----------



## JEK (17 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> your english is better thank most english people!!!       the scape looks good, what size is the tank?


Thanks. I've added the specifications, including the tank size in the first post now.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (17 Dec 2008)

That's lovely (and I secretly adore White Cloud Mountain Minnows).It all looks very new,is it?


----------



## JEK (17 Dec 2008)

The tank has been setup for several months, but this scape is only around a week old.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Dec 2008)

I agree, lovely little tank.  Nice sence of depth too 

Sam


----------



## JEK (19 Dec 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Diogo Matias (19 Dec 2008)

Hi!
I think you need more white sand to create depth and a good placed rock at the end of valley for the same propose, would be good adictions. 
Also I don't like the Microsorum at the bottom...  :? 
But love White Cloud Mountain Minnows


----------



## Goodygumdrops (19 Dec 2008)

Horses for courses,I love the Java Fern.


----------



## keymaker (27 Dec 2008)

Hej JEK och vÃ¤lkommen. Det Ã¤r alltid kul att se svenskar hÃ¤r.   

You've got a really nice tank, I like your stones alot. I especially like their arrangement - with the rock on left "dragging" the "weight" of the image to the left, while the center one leans to the right... I tried to achieve the same tension in my nano tank with a similar composition.


----------



## JEK (3 Jan 2009)

NÃ¤men, finns det fler som skriver svenska hÃ¤r.  Ã„r faktiskt dansk, men har bott i Sverige 8 Ã¥r.

Thanks for you comments everyone!

Heres a pic from another angle:


----------



## garynolan2 (4 Feb 2009)

i love the scape and im trying to create a 12x12x12in moss tank using the same rock myself so thank you for some very good insperation. and the english has to be better than mine but who cares we are here for the plants and fish.  lol


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Feb 2009)

Looks really cool from that angle.  Nice contrast between the light and dark greens there.  I always struggle making light greens fit into the look and end up ripping them out. lol

Keep up the updates

AC


----------



## John Starkey (5 Feb 2009)

Hi Jek,welcome to our forum i hope we can teach you some of our uk styles,you seem to be doing very well so far because this is a lovely little nano tank,regards john.


----------

